# Where to move to for last time?



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Some of you may already live in your version of paradise. But, if you had a modest budget, retirement, and only needed the following, where would you live.
Change of season, secluded if possible no neighbors, 3 bedroom max, near or on mountains, running water, sewage, power, internet (lol), access to a grocery store etc ( within 1hr).
Budget, 4k, no overhead other than what a mortgage would bring to paradise.
I know its rough and vague, but where would you like to live if you could with a small budget and needs above.
If its too crude of needs, add or suggest.. 
One minor thing would be 2A friendly..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I hear ya Steve!

But double check your budget number...is it $4k as in $4000 or are you looking to spend $400,000 ?



Steve40th said:


> Some of you may already live in your version of paradise. But, if you had a modest budget, retirement, and only needed the following, where would you live.
> Change of season, secluded if possible no neighbors, 3 bedroom max, near or on mountains, running water, sewage, power, internet (lol), access to a grocery store etc ( within 1hr).
> Budget, 4k, no overhead other than what a mortgage would bring to paradise.
> I know its rough and vague, but where would you like to live if you could with a small budget and needs above.
> ...


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

Small town western NC away from Asheville, NC. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Where to move for the last time you say? :angel: Heaven. Not Plan B.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I'd pick the Ozark mountains of northwest Arkansas.

https://www.arkansas.com/regions/northwest


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> Some of you may already live in your version of paradise. But, if you had a modest budget, retirement, and only needed the following, where would you live.
> Change of season, secluded if possible no neighbors, 3 bedroom max, near or on mountains, running water, sewage, power, internet (lol), access to a grocery store etc ( within 1hr).
> Budget, 4k, no overhead other than what a mortgage would bring to paradise.
> I know its rough and vague, but where would you like to live if you could with a small budget and needs above.
> ...


I am currently in the very same situation: looking to buy the last place I'll ever live. Having to juggle places I would actually LIKE to live, with the need to be able to be close to my family. Currently looking at northern Idaho (north of Sandpoint, as per @MountainGirl advice) or back to the Willamette Valley in Oregon and my family ties. Might resolve it working with my oldest buddy, as he's ready to buy too. We're thinking I buy a home in the Valley here in Oregon, he buys the nice Idaho bugout redoubt. We can both live at either place at any time we please. Still a plan in progress.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

******* said:


> I'd pick the Ozark mountains of northwest Arkansas.
> 
> https://www.arkansas.com/regions/northwest


Great place. I also like SE OK. Great place also.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Alpine Texas is for you. Pretty snuff dipping cowgirls in tight wranglers running around everywhere. Land is dirt cheap but the water is deep. You can get a lot for about the price of a well.
https://jwcarpenter.com/


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

We bought a small average in Ireland with a home that needed clean up for just under $200k and that include ten acres in a second parcel. The negative is gun rights which are worse then California’s but the positive is I’ve got everything and I’m ten minutes from my boat. 

In CA we considered property in Nor Cal which for $400k you could meet all the requirement near Lassen, Shasta or just inside from the coast. Good luck.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Personally, because of my situation, I'll probably end up in Payson AZ. It is a small community in the mountains. AZ still, for the time being, respects the 2A and you can buy a hell of a house there.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Personally, because of my situation, I'll probably end up in Payson AZ. It is a small community in the mountains. AZ still, for the time being, respects the 2A and you can buy a hell of a house there.


AZ was the smartest move I ever made! Not only is land cheap, the cost of living is dirt cheap as well.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Inor said:


> AZ was the smartest move I ever made! Not only is land cheap, the cost of living is dirt cheap as well.


I have been checking prices, and one can buy an amazing spread in AZ for very little.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Thnx. I hear Arizona is the new place to go to get away from things.. 
My retirement is right above 4k a month net..
I am in the process of killing two major bills, and will soon be , with the exception of basic living, debt free..
South Carolina is nice, but too damn hot. Not expensive, but I am in the middle of new developing European style comunitys, and traffic and attitudes are very northern, Karen type.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been contemplating a final move myself. Not sure where I'll land yet. I am checking around, getting prices and ideas. A cabin in the middle of nowhere USA has real possibilities.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Can't tell you where to go but can tell you where not to go, that's WI. Should say MN version 2.0. We have been overtaken by the MN liberals fleeing their big city utopia. Housing and land prices are going through the roof. Most houses are selling for more then asking as competition drives prices. Farm land is quickly being turned into 1 acre housing projects. Everyplace you go it's MN plates especially any water resource. 

Then you have the weather. 8 months of arctic like winter followed by 3 months of bugs that will drive you crazy. Have to wear a head net to go outside, even on the lawn mower. Huge mosquito's, gnats, horse flies and ticks all just waiting to bounce if you go outside. On the positive side October is usually really nice. If you like the sound of gunfire all month long as people get ready for hunting in Nov. 

AZ sounds nice but isn't it hot most of the time? Seems like it's to close to CA for me. Where else??


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Chipper said:


> Can't tell you where to go but can tell you where not to go, that's WI. Should say MN version 2.0. We have been overtaken by the MN liberals fleeing their big city utopia. Housing and land prices are going through the roof. Most houses are selling for more then asking as competition drives prices. Farm land is quickly being turned into 1 acre housing projects. Everyplace you go it's MN plates especially any water resource.
> 
> Then you have the weather. 8 months of arctic like winter followed by 3 months of bugs that will drive you crazy. Have to wear a head net to go outside, even on the lawn mower. Huge mosquito's, gnats, horse flies and ticks all just waiting to bounce if you go outside. On the positive side October is usually really nice. If you like the sound of gunfire all month long as people get ready for hunting in Nov.
> 
> AZ sounds nice but isn't it hot most of the time? Seems like it's to close to CA for me. Where else??


I moved away from Wisconsin to Wyoming 40 years ago because of the Illinois "Flatlander" invasion of northern Wisconsin every summer weekend and during hunting season. Now you say there's a Minnesota invasion? They destroy their own state and then set their sights on another state to victimize? What say you.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Some very good suggestions. AZ is always good.. but to close to CA. I have lived and been in the Arkansas/Oklahoma area and loved it. NW Arkansas is lovely and some incredible lakes. Secluded. SE OK is very nice too and around ten klller lake is lovely. I’ve heard and read about some areas in MO being good as well with low taxes and inexpensive land. I really really love Wyoming specifically around the Dubois area. You get 4 season with the emphasis on winter. 

Then of course there is Texas. I love where we live. Rural but access to medical and shopping as needed. But there are areas west of Austin (avoid Austin) that are really nice. As we age, access to good healthcare is a concern. 

Bottom line is that there are many places that are good and it’s just research and a budget to go visit. If you’re secluded enough then some thing don’t matter.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey... an alternative thought. 

Get a motor home or a truck and 5th wheel and settle where ever you want. Your budget would easily support that and you can move around. You would avoid any state/local taxes as well.

Spend the winters in warm free states and the summers in northern free states. 

Damn.. I like that idea myself.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Upper Michigan if you don't mind a little snow.no gangs,no antifa,no rioters here.......very 2a here.land/homes priced right.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Piratesailor said:


> Hey... an alternative thought.
> 
> Get a motor home or a truck and 5th wheel and settle where ever you want. Your budget would easily support that and you can move around. You would avoid any state/local taxes as well.
> 
> ...


I looked into that several years ago but it's difficult to get proof of residence when obtaining a driver's license, mail etc.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Piratesailor said:


> Hey... an alternative thought.
> 
> Get a motor home or a truck and 5th wheel and settle where ever you want. Your budget would easily support that and you can move around. You would avoid any state/local taxes as well.
> 
> ...


I looked into that several years ago but it's difficult to get proof of residence when obtaining a new driver's license, mail etc.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

0rocky said:


> I looked into that several years ago but it's difficult to get proof of residence when obtaining a new driver's license, mail etc.


When I first moved to Texas I lived in Dallas for a while. One thing I found is there are businesses that will allow you to receive mail and have an actual street address with either a suite number or an apartment number. I used the suite number and that same address was on my drivers license. That was back in the early 80's but those businesses are still around.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> When I first moved to Texas I lived in Dallas for a while. One thing I found is there are businesses that will allow you to receive mail and have an actual street address with either a suite number or an apartment number. I used the suite number and that same address was on my drivers license. That was back in the early 80's but those businesses are still around.


That's exactly what I did when living on my boat.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

StratMaster said:


> I am currently in the very same situation: looking to buy the last place I'll ever live. Having to juggle places I would actually LIKE to live, with the need to be able to be close to my family. Currently looking at northern Idaho (north of Sandpoint, as per @MountainGirl advice) or back to the Willamette Valley in Oregon and my family ties. Might resolve it working with my oldest buddy, as he's ready to buy too. We're thinking I buy a home in the Valley here in Oregon, he buys the nice Idaho bugout redoubt. We can both live at either place at any time we please. Still a plan in progress.


SM and Steve40th we just did this. I retired from a hospital system in Oregon. My bride and I looked for several years. We debated on to go back to Idaho or stay here. We settled on here in Oregon. We bought it as our last move. We have a little dirt north of Kfalls. Just south of Crater. It is perfect for us. Quiet, not a lot of people, 2nd A friendly. Very affordable. And most of all, we are loving it. People are very friendly, but are like me and mind their own business. If you want more specifics PM me. I will send pics of the area.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

0rocky said:


> I looked into that several years ago but it's difficult to get proof of residence when obtaining a new driver's license, mail etc.





inceptor said:


> When I first moved to Texas I lived in Dallas for a while. One thing I found is there are businesses that will allow you to receive mail and have an actual street address with either a suite number or an apartment number. I used the suite number and that same address was on my drivers license. That was back in the early 80's but those businesses are still around.


Yes, there are some businesses that you can get mail, and set up an address. One problem that you will have is the banking system. The larger banks have a way of determining through their data base whether or not it is an actual residential address. If it is not, they will not allow you to open an account or change your existing account over to that new address.

One way around it is to open up a credit union account. It is my understanding that they follow different guidelines than the big banks. Blame the Dodd -Frank Act on the bureacracy of the big banks.

The second hurdle of using one of those mailbox places that have a street address/suite number is your county vehicle license registration offices. Some states/counties have the same type of system now that determines a residential or commercial address and they won't allow a commercial address as your home address for license. Maybe the tag if you can prove the vehicle is titled under that business.

Local rules apply.

But it can be done, you just have to do a shit-ton of research and possibly manipulation of words...Suite becomes Apt or Unit etc etc.

But all of this info came from rumor and gossip so I really don't have any first hand knowledge on this...

:vs_smile:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> AZ was the smartest move I ever made! Not only is land cheap, the cost of living is dirt cheap as well.


Wouldnt mind AZ myself. We love it around Flagstaff. Not much rain but a lot of snow. We stopped at Williams to camp a few times. No complaints. Got the very best Green Chili enchiladas I ever got in my life at a mom and pop restaurant in some some hick town on the big road. Saligman maybe? Not sure but they were yummy, Knew it was a good one from all the local cars in the parking lot. Thats a good sign. .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Can't tell you where to go but can tell you where not to go, that's WI. Should say MN version 2.0. We have been overtaken by the MN liberals fleeing their big city utopia. Housing and land prices are going through the roof. Most houses are selling for more then asking as competition drives prices. Farm land is quickly being turned into 1 acre housing projects. Everyplace you go it's MN plates especially any water resource.
> 
> Then you have the weather. 8 months of arctic like winter followed by 3 months of bugs that will drive you crazy. Have to wear a head net to go outside, even on the lawn mower. Huge mosquito's, gnats, horse flies and ticks all just waiting to bounce if you go outside. On the positive side October is usually really nice. If you like the sound of gunfire all month long as people get ready for hunting in Nov.
> 
> AZ sounds nice but isn't it hot most of the time? Seems like it's to close to CA for me. Where else??


Thats why Flagstaff area is so nice. Cool as heck in the Summer. Altitude. Like coming into and ice box on I 40 in August. The little town where the space men and hippies gather is nice too. I forget the name. High desert maybe?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

0rocky said:


> I looked into that several years ago but it's difficult to get proof of residence when obtaining a new driver's license, mail etc.


Full time RVing isint for sissies...lol. Have known a few. Too much work for me.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Arizona is looking pretty nice. Been through Flagstaff years ago.. Damn it was nice... I like the snow part of it..


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am looking at Arkansas, and South Dakota. Mostly for tax reasons, but both offer seasons, and scenery. SD has the edge right now, but we will see in the next 10 years until I can retire.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I am looking at Arkansas, and South Dakota. Mostly for tax reasons, but both offer seasons, and scenery. SD has the edge right now, but we will see in the next 10 years until I can retire.


We have 2 seasons in Texas, summer and almost summer with an occasional ice storm tossed in just to confuse things.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> Arizona is looking pretty nice. Been through Flagstaff years ago.. Damn it was nice... I like the snow part of it..


In Arizona, elevation is EVERYTHING. Phoenix and Tucson are both at the bottom of a valley. That is why they are hot as hell. We are about 80 miles SE of Tucson but at about 5000 feet. It is consistently 10-20 degrees cooler here than Tucson. For example, June is the hottest month of the year. This year, I think we have had 2 days in triple digits. The rest of the time it is in the mid-90's in the afternoon. (Hint: 95 is very comfortable in the shade here.). Also, it cools off about 35-40 degrees after the sun goes down. As I write this, I am sitting in my garage. I moved here from the back porch about 20 minutes ago because it got too chilly to sit outside without a long-sleeve shirt.

The two negatives to Arizona are Phoenix and Tucson. Tucson is a college town and is hardcore liberal. Phoenix is not quite as bad, but it is such a big city that it will be within a few years. But rural AZ has a libertarian streak a mile wide. If the state passes a law we don't like, we just don't follow it. Nobody cares. What are they going to do? Sic the sheriff on us? He doesn't like their stupid laws either.


----------

